# Dogs got into primary!



## kirbyclk (Jan 12, 2011)

Started 6 gal of Island Mist Wildberry Shiraz tonight. Placed a clean tshirt over bucket and laid the lid loosely on top. Sat it in my primary room on the floor.

Went to dinner, came home and saw my primary lid in the living room. Uh oh... I go into the wine room and the tshirt is laying on top of the must partly covered in the juice!

I am not sure if my dogs drank out of the bucket or if they just got the lid off to play with it. 

Anyways, I put another tshirt over the bucket and loosely put the lid back on, this time closing the door to my wine room.

Do you think this batch is still ok?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 12, 2011)

if i had to bet...i would say they had their mouths in it....hate to be the bearer of bad news, but what dog doesnt stick their mouth into any and all foods to find out whats going on

its your call of course...but .......


----------



## surlees (Jan 12, 2011)

> Do you think this batch is still ok?


Ask the dogs!

Seriously, it's fine. The alcohol will kill any dog germs.

Fred


----------



## kirbyclk (Jan 12, 2011)

is the myth about a dogs mouth being cleaner than a human mouth true?


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 12, 2011)

I would go ahead and finish the wine. When you get around to drinking it and then start barking we can all learn from this.


----------



## Catfish (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry but that is funny. I've heard the whole dogs mouth is cleaner than humans. But I've seen dogs eat their own puke, horse crap, coon crap, etc. Yuck


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2011)

Depends on if the dog just got done cleaning himself!!!! Seriously though I bet there is a label that could be designed around this!


----------



## sjo (Jan 12, 2011)

Catfish said:


> Sorry but that is funny. I've heard the whole dogs mouth is cleaner than humans. But I've seen dogs eat their own puke, horse crap, coon crap, etc. Yuck



Can't imagine the clean mouth thing. This weekend we figured out why the cats litter box is always clean.


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 12, 2011)

sjo said:


> Can't imagine the clean mouth thing. This weekend we figured out why the cats litter box is always clean.



We found out that one too.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 12, 2011)

am i reading this right???

and please bear in mind..i love dogs...and have other animals as well

and i have heard all the stories on dogs mouths and cats and how clean they are..and i know all about the alcohol killing germs....

but are you guys telling me you feel good about drinking wine that a dog has been slurping..lets set aside whether these dogs did or did not get in the wine above..

just the principle here...dog drinks wine and then you feel good/ok about not only drinking it but also giving it to family and friends?

something wrong w that....and i feel for the guy because no one wants to lose fifty to a hundred bucks


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd say that batch is pooched.


----------



## JordanPond (Jan 12, 2011)

kirbyclk said:


> is the myth about a dogs mouth being cleaner than a human mouth true?



Seriously! Have you watched what, where, and how often a dog licks different parts? 

Our dog has really bad breath and we thought it had tooth gum problems. The vet disagreed and suggested it was because of the areas it had been licking. Garbage in / Garbage Out


----------



## surlees (Jan 12, 2011)

> but are you guys telling me you feel good about drinking wine that a dog has been slurping..lets set aside whether these dogs did or did not get in the wine above..


Your problem is you've never seen what goes on in a vineyard or at harvest! Do you think every insect or spyder jumps off before it ends up in the must?

Fred


----------



## Catfish (Jan 12, 2011)

Bird crap, mice, bees, wasp, flys, etc


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> am i reading this right???
> 
> and please bear in mind..i love dogs...and have other animals as well
> 
> ...



I guess you don't give your dog a few licks of your ice cream cone then either?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 12, 2011)

not while i intend on finishing it off myself...if i am done w it that is another story...to me its the principle....i am going to be frank......no matter what anyone says ..if you ( the figurative you) knew your dog had been into the wine and then you offered it to me or anyone else then that is a disgrace


----------



## bluecorporal (Jan 12, 2011)

A dog's tongue is not only his washcloth, but his toilet paper as well.


----------



## Sirs (Jan 12, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> not while i intend on finishing it off myself...if i am done w it that is another story...to me its the principle....i am going to be frank......no matter what anyone says ..if you ( the figurative you) knew your dog had been into the wine and then you offered it to me or anyone else then that is a disgrace



I gotta say I agree with you on that Al. I love all my animals but when it comes to eating/drinknig after my animals thats one thing I don't under any circumstance do. I can't even stand it when they try the face licking deal. I know some people can do it but not me shiversssss.


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 12, 2011)

Seriously! Have you ever thought about how much crap in the air lands on food, fruit everyday. Dog pee's in the garden, you pick a strawberry from the garden and eat it! Are you telling me you've never picked a grape off a vine and ate it? Or do you seriously go and wash it? 

Now if the wine was finished ok its crap. but it was just started! It hasn't even fermented yet! It will be perfectly fine.


----------



## Sirs (Jan 12, 2011)

well far as I'm concerned it's just one of those things a phobia or whatever you want to call it but I won't even let my kids drink from my drink if they do they keep it cause I won't finish it. LOL Just one of my little quirks


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Jan 12, 2011)

*ADD a bit of sugar to raise the ABV and no probs.*


----------



## Arne (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, you can always save it for those thirsty people you don't like. lol arne.
Mite make it a bit harder to find people on here to trade wine with also.


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 13, 2011)

technically a dogs mouth is cleaner than a humans...to the dog...meaning, if they eat something off the road full of bacteria, they have bacteria in their mouth that make them able to eat it, but we do not have that ability.
on the other hand, if you've ever worked in healthcare and done a handwashing test, (you rub this stuff on your hands, wash them, and then they check you under a black light...no one washes their hands properly) you'll know your hands are probably as dirty as the dogs mouth. your kids probably bring home as many or more germs than the dogs ever will. i agree with the "keep on fermenting it" crowd...it'll be fine.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 13, 2011)

I guess it would also be appropriate to ask your pet if they enjoyed it first. If their eyes lit up definitely keep it going.


----------



## homer (Jan 13, 2011)

When you finish that wine send it to me, I have several "friends" Id like to share it with. 

Keep your friends close, keep your enemies closer. bk


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 20, 2011)

I found this quite amusing! I am surprised at the wine makers in here. Never heard anyone complain that they wouldn't drink the wine knowing full well that the grapes were stomped! agh bare feet! Oh well to each his own. Hey keep us posted and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## BobF (Jan 20, 2011)

countrygirl said:


> technically a dogs mouth is cleaner than a humans...to the dog...meaning, if they eat something off the road full of bacteria, they have bacteria in their mouth that make them able to eat it, but we do not have that ability.
> on the other hand, if you've ever worked in healthcare and done a handwashing test, (you rub this stuff on your hands, wash them, and then they check you under a black light...no one washes their hands properly) you'll know your hands are probably as dirty as the dogs mouth. your kids probably bring home as many or more germs than the dogs ever will. i agree with the "keep on fermenting it" crowd...it'll be fine.


 
I don't lick my rearend with my hands!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jan 20, 2011)

ROFLMAO!!! I share with my dogs, and my birds... I would not serve it to friends but would DEF continue the batch and save it formyself.... we have a batch of Birdy Butt Brew that the bird landed in while flying around the house!!! Damn that was good stuff and no one wanted to share it with me LMAO!! !


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 20, 2011)

"I don't lick my rearend with my hands!" 

Not sure quite how to take that? I don't think that you could "lick your rearend" without having a few ribs removed, or some serious stretching! Or were you merely stating that you don't wipe your rearend with your hands?!


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 20, 2011)

BobF said:


> I don't lick my rearend with my hands!



(laughing with jc)
no, but a baby plays with his privates....his mom didn't see it and didn't wash his little hands...puts him in the shopping cart...1 hr. later, someone else uses that cart and they are in a hurry and don't use the little wipes alot of stores provide nowadays...enuff said...
btw, this is how i got my son to wash his hands...he told me once after going to the bathroom, "it's my germs", but when i pointed out to him that he opens a public bathroom door, what did everyone else touch before opening the same door?


----------



## BobF (Jan 20, 2011)

countrygirl said:


> (laughing with jc)
> no, but a baby plays with his privates....his mom didn't see it and didn't wash his little hands...puts him in the shopping cart...1 hr. later, someone else uses that cart and they are in a hurry and don't use the little wipes alot of stores provide nowadays...enuff said...
> btw, this is how i got my son to wash his hands...he told me once after going to the bathroom, "it's my germs", but when i pointed out to him that he opens a public bathroom door, what did everyone else touch before opening the same door?


 
Hey, to each his own. *I* don't subscribe to the "There's already nasty stuff, so add more!" theory, but that doesn't mean others can't


----------



## JordanPond (Jan 20, 2011)

I've decided that I'm on board with drinking wine that my dog has sampled out of the carboy. Feet in grape stomping (old school stuff right?), mice and other pests in the fruit, etc....

"Wusification", that's what it's all about. Wash your hands 100 times a day and you won't get sick as often... We're just making our bodies weaker! So tonight I had a glass of wine with dinner. The dog may have sampled and his hair may have have floated into the must but I feel stronger for taking on the challenge.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 20, 2011)

How the heck did I miss this thread? It sure is one of those "There's no middle ground" things huh?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 21, 2011)

countrygirl said:


> *............no, but a baby plays with his privates........*



HEY!!!! Who ya calling baby!!!???






I was working on the road yesterday and had packed a can of sardines. As I was munching away with a few crackers, I couldn't help but think about this thread as the little fishies, guts, scales, fins and all slithered down my throat. I was thinking a glass of pooch wine would be a perfect match to a fitting meal. At least they chopped the heads off before canning them.


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> HEY!!!! Who ya calling baby!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good one lon!!


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 21, 2011)

BobF said:


> Hey, to each his own. *I* don't subscribe to the "There's already nasty stuff, so add more!" theory, but that doesn't mean others can't



u r right, bob. we shouldn't add more, i just wanted to illustrate that a few dog germs won't kill nobody


----------

